# Cyber Monday



## Richio (24/11/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Soutie (24/11/16)

Subbed


----------



## Richio (24/11/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Nicholas (24/11/16)

WHAAAT!!!! Hello brokeness my old friend

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (24/11/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (24/11/16)

first come first serve or are we restricted on quantity? Hell at that price im going to buy a lifetime supply of VG


----------



## Soutie (24/11/16)

Thankfully it says purchasing restrictions apply else the first person on the site would buy everything


----------



## DirtyD (24/11/16)

@1Vlam1 .... Check dit


----------



## Richio (24/11/16)

@tekk.ninja 
Quantities will be limited to be fair to all customers & here's a tip, there'll be few flavours at R5 which won't be up on the specials page. If you happen to see them Your luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Akash (24/11/16)

@Richio, shut up and take my salary!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Soutie (24/11/16)

@Richio, at what time of the day do we need to start relentlessly mashing the refresh key??


----------



## RichJB (24/11/16)

@Soutie, you will know that the specials are up when you see the new info bar on the site: "You are just Rxxx away from the bank repossessing your car".

I am so going to be all over this sale like a cheap suit. I almost did an order this week and only stopped because Cap Gingerbread and Jelly Candy suddenly both flagged as being out of stock. It just goes to show: everything happens for a reason. Frustration one moment leads to an opportunity the next.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/11/16)

Challenge Accepted!!


----------



## Soutie (24/11/16)

RichJB said:


> @Soutie, you will know that the specials are up when you see the new info bar on the site: "You are just Rxxx away from the bank repossessing your car".
> 
> I am so going to be all over this sale like a cheap suit. I almost did an order this week and only stopped because Cap Gingerbread and Jelly Candy suddenly both flagged as being out of stock. It just goes to show: everything happens for a reason. Frustration one moment leads to an opportunity the next.



Hahahaha i feel you, I placed my order Thursday last week... my bank account was hoping for some sort of respite but then they go and do this. The good news is that there are a few things i need to pick up, but when is there ever a time that that isn't the case.

at R20 a concentrate I can see myself overbuying just to play with them, regardless of what they are cause you never know when you might hit gold.


----------



## Richio (24/11/16)

@RichJB 
Unfortunately we didn't have the capella stock in time, so we had to settle for a Cyber Monday sale and all Capella and TFA should be up.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (24/11/16)

Thanks @Richio. Even if the Cap stuff isn't on special, I'll still take them because I need them. I am sure I will find some specials to add to my order as well.


----------



## skola (24/11/16)

@G-Step

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step (24/11/16)

@skola Well, *there* goes the vape budget! Hehe!


----------



## Stoefnick (24/11/16)

Wow, Just spent 1100 at blck vapour.

FML

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Max (24/11/16)

Hi @Richio - will there be any special shipping rates for orders placed on Monday - hope that you'll consider something AWESOME


----------



## Ediskrad (24/11/16)

YAAAAAAS!!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Glytch (24/11/16)

So excited for this. I have my cart at the ready! Roll on monday!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/16)

Very nice sale @Richio 

I think i need to try out all the menthols

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/11/16)

WOW awesome sale.


----------



## Mr. B (25/11/16)

I literally just placed an order with them this morning... #FML

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (25/11/16)

@Richio will the 118ml sizes be discounted too?.


----------



## Dave557 (25/11/16)

I'm so ready for this! I predict an online "traffic jam" at 00:01 haha


----------



## Nicholas (25/11/16)

@Richio any chance those enyawreklaw mixes will be discounted?


----------



## Snowball (25/11/16)

Mmmm why why me. Lol im going to shop till i drop. Yam some new experiments coming up


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/11/16)

Yes 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (26/11/16)

@Richio will specials be available at 00:01 on Monday?


----------



## Richio (26/11/16)

Hi @Glytch 

Specials start at 8:00am until

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/11/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Glytch
> 
> Specials start at 8:00am until



Thank the pope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/11/16)

Awesomeness!!!
Can't wait 
Pity it's a working day though

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/11/16)

noooo 8am we stuck in traffic


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/11/16)

hi @Richio ..so can one load cart today and will discount be applied tomorrow
if yes then atleast i can just checkout while driving.


----------



## Silver (27/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi @Richio ..so can one load cart today and will discount be applied tomorrow
> if yes then atleast i can just checkout while driving.




For the safety of yourself and other road users, please pull over if and when you check out @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/11/16)

Silver said:


> For the safety of yourself and other road users, please pull over if and when you check out @incredible_hullk


absolutely @Silver quick stop instead of shopping stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (27/11/16)

@Richio I see the limit is 2 per customer. I need 3 x TFA Vanilla Custard though. I don't mind paying full price for the 3rd one.

Please advise. I don't want my order voided!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (27/11/16)

@Richio 
If I already have my cart ready will the discounts automatically be applied to the relevant ingredients or will I have to re-do it tomorrow?


----------



## Viper_SA (27/11/16)

Is that two per customer per flavor, or two per customer in total?


----------



## Glytch (27/11/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Is that two per customer per flavor, or two per customer in total?



I'm assuming the former rather than the latter. Otherwise most orders would total R45

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (27/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi @Richio ..so can one load cart today and will discount be applied tomorrow
> if yes then atleast i can just checkout while driving.



You're not even going to look for the R5 specials? I am going to be all over those. Heck, I will even buy TFA Chicken and Waffles for five bucks. If I don't like it, I can always PIF it to NotCharlesManson.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nicholas (27/11/16)

2 oh gosh but i need like 6 TFA flavours. And what if i find R5 ones that I want to try? Guess my girlfriend will have to get on at 8am too


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/11/16)

RichJB said:


> You're not even going to look for the R5 specials? I am going to be all over those. Heck, I will even buy TFA Chicken and Waffles for five bucks. If I don't like it, I can always PIF it to NotCharlesManson.



@RichJB ...def gonna look but my luck I get to work 830 and all will be gone


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> 2 oh gosh but i need like 6 TFA flavours. And what if i find R5 ones that I want to try? Guess my girlfriend will have to get on at 8am too



ooh @Nicholas idea there...maybe I will even fone my parents..at that price can even send shipment to my holiday home (aka parents house) for December

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (27/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @RichJB ...def gonna look but my luck I get to work 830 and all will be gone



Call in sick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/11/16)

Worst thing is that I'm flying to Cape Town tomorrow morning...yes, you guessed it - 08h00!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (27/11/16)

I feel about this like I feel about petrol hikes. I refuse to queue up to save R40 on a tank  I used to by from Valleyvapour only, so every purchase from @Richio is a cyber Monday purchase

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (27/11/16)

Glytch said:


> @Richio I see the limit is 2 per customer. I need 3 x TFA Vanilla Custard though. I don't mind paying full price for the 3rd one.
> 
> Please advise. I don't want my order voided!



I need to know this too ... I also need more flavours so will we still be allowed to purchase at full price


----------



## kimbo (27/11/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Is that two per customer per flavor, or two per customer in total?


@Richio I need to know this too .. i have about 15 flavors in my cart, is it two of each or just two flavors?


----------



## Soutie (27/11/16)

It says on the banner on their site "limited to two PER flavour"

Think that's pretty explanatory

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (27/11/16)

Soutie said:


> It says on the banner on their site "limited to two PER flavour"
> 
> Think that's pretty explanatory


oi it is sunday eve so i am a bit slow 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (28/11/16)

I am ready for this !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Marius Combrink (28/11/16)

I have 22 tabs open on my browser just if the cart does not update automatically

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (28/11/16)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (28/11/16)

Payfast not keeping up with the times, when I check out it just says site can't be reached...


----------



## Glytch (28/11/16)

Order placed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (28/11/16)

Whoever ordered the TFA Berry Cereal resulting in it going out of stock.... I will find you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/16)

What a disappointment 

With all the hype I was expecting some big savings. Instead I can get some VG for cheap. 

I'm glad I spent my money with the Flavour Mill on Friday

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7


----------



## Soutie (28/11/16)

What happened to the R5 Concentrates that were hinted to, I cant find a single one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Nicholas (28/11/16)

Soutie said:


> What happened to the R5 Concentrates that were hinted to, I cant find a single one?



I went through the whole website and lost out on the R20 vanilla bean ice cream cause of these so called R5 ones

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Glytch (28/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> I went through the whole website and lost out on the R20 vanilla bean ice cream cause of these so called R5 ones



I see lots were R5 off the normal price. Maybe a typo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/11/16)

Done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyD (28/11/16)

If PayFast doesn't work now, I'm done with DIY 

Lost 4 concentrates on special due to payfast not holding up and not loading at all when I try to pay...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dane (28/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> What a disappointment
> 
> With all the hype I was expecting some big savings. Instead I can get some VG for cheap.
> 
> I'm glad I spent my money with the Flavour Mill on Friday



I have to agree. 

Quite dissapointed and even more so that I did not spend money at the flavour mill on those cheap cheap FA concentrates.

Placed an order regardless, but VBIC, Van. custard v1 and bavarian sold out...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (28/11/16)

Hi @Richio , while I was checking out it said 'sorry yellow cake' has to be removed as it ran out of stock,around those lines,then it recalculated the total and subtracted the 2 x yellow cake,but after I placed my order I went back on the site,added 2 x yellow cake and then it showed available? I can't place a new order just for the 2 now

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Crockett (28/11/16)

This was a bit of a bait and switch. 'The biggest DIY sale ever' ? Well, actually, R5 off some flavour ranges and 9 flavours at half price. I really rate BLCK Vapour and think they are a great vendor. But this was over-hyped. I for sure expected to see a lot more stuff at R20.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Naz (28/11/16)

Order placed, missed out on the VG and 5 concentrates that I wanted were sold out when I checked out.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium (28/11/16)

Quite thankful now that I did my order with Flavour Mill, those were proper Black Friday deals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Soutie (28/11/16)

All in all I'm very disappointed with this sale, all of about 6 concentrates at R20, every time I try checkout I get told that items are out of stock BUT they still show in stock on the main site, no R5 concentrates as promised which is why I probably lost out on all the other specials.

That checkout button can stay unclicked on my side now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## stevie g (28/11/16)

Lol so much hype I was so keen to get in on this then I see that cyber monday page has like 5 items on it.
Bait and Switch for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (28/11/16)

Soutie said:


> All in all I'm very disappointed with this sale, all of about 6 concentrates at R20, every time I try checkout I get told that items are out of stock BUT they still show in stock on the main site, no R5 concentrates as promised which is why I probably lost out on all the other specials.
> 
> That checkout button can stay unclicked on my side now.


@Soutie that's exactly what happened to me,at 8:10 my cart was full and ready to checkout,spent another 10mins looking for the R5 deals but couldn't find anything,went to checkout and yellow cake was gone,what I'm not happy about is it was still in stock 5mins later,lets wait and see what @Richio says,maybe he can make it up to us


----------



## acorn (28/11/16)

Also lost all my R20 concentrates, R5 VG except Dragon fruit at checkout, not cool at all. 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ediskrad (28/11/16)

Done!


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/16)

Soutie said:


> All in all I'm very disappointed with this sale, all of about 6 concentrates at R20, every time I try checkout I get told that items are out of stock BUT they still show in stock on the main site, no R5 concentrates as promised which is why I probably lost out on all the other specials.
> 
> That checkout button can stay unclicked on my side now.



Yeah, I stopped filling my cart. My money can be better spent elsewhere today.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KZOR (28/11/16)

Completed my order 08:10. For me that normally shops at Valley Vapour I saved R400.
Definitely more beneficial to order variety and bulk like I did. 
@Richio .......... thanks m8 for the specials.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (28/11/16)

Dane said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> Quite dissapointed and even more so that I did not spend money at the flavour mill on those cheap cheap FA concentrates.
> 
> Placed an order regardless, but VBIC, Van. custard v1 and bavarian sold out...



Ordered my VBIC, Bavarian Cream (5 of each at R19.00) and VC v1 from FlavourMill on Friday.

As a comparison I got:

55 concentrates 2 VG and 1 Nic at FlavourMill for R1873.00 (R29.15 per concentrate)
21 concentrates 1 VG and 1 Nic at Blck for R1005.00 (R39.04 per concentrate)

To be fair though I ordered VBIC, VC v1 and Bavarian from FlavourMill but had I ordered from BlckVapour I would only have been able to get 2 of each.

*HAVING SAID THAT: *I am grateful to both vendors for the great specials. I saved about R650 in total which is superb. In addition BlckVapour has a huge variety of concentrate and I would not be able to make the recipes I want to if it was not for their awesome selection. My buddy and I who DIY together and share costs were planning on spending R3000 this month to DIY for the holidays and we ended up getting much more bang for our buck with these two vendors having decent (for some products GREAT) specials. Margins can't be huge on these concentrates so I hope both made some decent profits.

We also need to understand that BlckVapour is a bigger operation and their running costs are likely higher than FlavourMill. In contrast FlavourMill is the new guy on the block and offering such huge discounts was probably quite a business risk. FlavourMill probably didn't run out of stock due to the fact that they probably have a smaller customer base. BlckVapour seems to have a far larger one so it's expected that they would run out of stock quicker (hence the 2 per customer limit). They did their best to ensure more customers got to make use of the specials.

Also consider that I don't think any of the other concentrate vendors had specials at all.

Thanks to @Richio, @DizZa and @Erica_TFM again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Akash (28/11/16)

Also having the problem. Showing stock on site but on checkout its saying out of stock. Guess i came too late


----------



## Glytch (28/11/16)

Sprint said:


> margins are big bro more than 100%.


Oh. Ok.


----------



## Caveman (28/11/16)

Ah well I placed my usual monthly re-order as I always do and a bunch of other things also. I got a fair amount of extra concentrates because of the special. Sure the prices weren't great and I am a bit annoyed that I couldn't buy more than 2 of anything but hey, some money was saved. Actually I lie, I bought more things because of it lol. Anyway, off to trying to not spend more money on the Steam Autumn Sale


----------



## kimbo (28/11/16)

Akash said:


> Also having the problem. Showing stock on site but on checkout its saying out of stock. Guess i came too late


Same here. went back for strawberry sweet, site say 1 in stock but cart say sold out


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/11/16)

As they say, you snooze you loose.

I was on the site at 08h00, got 2 of everything on special, checked out and that's it. No issues...

Thanks for this one @Richio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (28/11/16)

Damn, loaded my cart 8:00 went into a meeting, finished off now and went to check out and all the concentrates I went for are sold out, FML. Oh well next year maybe...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (28/11/16)

The thing is although i was a little disappointed after all the hype, i did manage to get what i wanted cheaper than a normal day. and i mean i was broke on friday so i cant compare black friday to this cyber monday all i have to compare it to is an average day. so yeah thank you @Richio for the specials, however i didnt see any R5 flavours, Maybe they fell into my order by mistake *wink Wink Nudge Nudge


----------



## Nova69 (28/11/16)

By the time I added everything to my cart, all the items I wanted was sold out.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR (28/11/16)

@Richio 

Order #10014484 (placed and paid 08:10 this morning)

I see my order is still unfulfilled so I gather it is because I took the free shipping option (orders above R1000) and now the parcel is treated like normal post. Huge mistake from my side if that is the case.

1) I assume there is no way of tracking my parcel?
2) Any idea how log it would take to reach Cape Town?
3) Any possibility of paying the ekstra R75 for speedy delivery?


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @Richio
> 
> Order #10014484 (placed and paid 08:10 this morning)
> 
> ...


@KZOR...unfulfilled means still with them.all orders are tracked and even my free delivery stuff come the next day jhb to jhb. tracking numbers generally come bet 6 and 8pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (28/11/16)

Hi @KZOR 

1) I assume there is no way of tracking my parcel? Tracking details will be sent out as soon as the parcels has been collected
2) Any idea how log it would take to reach Cape Town? Normally overnight but please expect a day delay (due to the sale)
3) Any possibility of paying the ekstra R75 for speedy delivery? Free shipping is delivery via courier to your door.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (28/11/16)

@incredible_hullk .... thanks m8.
Just phoned them and they said it will still be delivered via courier. 
Maybe a day later because of the crazy amount of orders they got but I can live with that.
So I am as happy as a lark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/11/16)

missed out on the special


----------



## Effjh (28/11/16)

I don't like to rip on local vendors, but..



Richio said:


> @tekk.ninja
> Quantities will be limited to be fair to all customers & *here's a tip, there'll be few flavours at R5 which won't be up on the specials page.* If you happen to see them Your luck.



 Almost tempted to report as false advertising as this statement drove quite a lot of traffic to your site. The amount stock allocated to the special was also suspect. 

It was certainly not "THE BIGGEST DIY SALE EVER!!!".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## KZOR (28/11/16)

Members are posting their orders under Vapemail already and mine is still unfulfilled. ???
I was probably one of the first to pay at 8:09am.
@Richio ........ sure you did not forget about mine?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## kimbo (28/11/16)

lol @KZOR just checked mine .. 8:05 and me also still waiting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (28/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Members are posting their orders under Vapemail already and mine is still unfulfilled. ???
> I was probably one of the first to pay at 8:09am.
> @Richio ........ sure you did not forget about mine?


Nope, mine was in at 08:10. Also still waiting. Haven't you ordered from them before? Usually get your tracking number between 7 and 9, next day delivery. Mine stays unfulfilled until I get the tracking number. These guys will be working overtime tonight. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (28/11/16)

Effjh said:


> I don't like to rip on local vendors, but..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you here. I was holding back on other sales for today. I wasn't overwhelmed with the sales. I did get a few good R20 deals, but the R5 off is meh, strange tho, any other day and we would have been very happy. Because of the Cyber Monday attachment we expected more. I am not unhappy at all tho, I support @Richio 100%, he is my goto DIY vendor, but a bit better sale would have been more appropriate of the name 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Soutie (28/11/16)

I agree with you 100% @Caveman. Initially I was a little irate at missing out on the sale due to looking for the R5 concentrates. Then I calmed down slightly, realized these guys have always given me great service and ended up taking advantage of the R5 off concentrates. Placed an order for what I needed and even paid full price (less R5) for the two 10ml strawberry ripes I wanted.

Blck will always be my go to.


----------



## Effjh (28/11/16)

I'm sorry, I get you guys are displaying brand loyalty based on service you received in the past, but I can't look past the fact that they blatantly lied in order to create more hype. I don't think that is OK in the least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (28/11/16)

Effjh said:


> I'm sorry, I get you guys are displaying brand loyalty based on service you received in the past, but I can't look past the fact that they blatantly lied in order to create more hype. I don't think that is OK in the least.


Perhaps let's give @Richio a shot at explaining. It might have been a typo. If it wasn't, well, I can't defend that. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (28/11/16)

Caveman said:


> *It might have been a typo*. If it wasn't, well, I can't defend that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



That would be a rather convenient explanation. I'm surprised he hasn't addressed it already considering it was brought up by others this morning already. Either way it's a shame, he does deliver great service in general, but it is what it is.


----------



## kimbo (28/11/16)

My 2c

Looking at his normal prices, he gives us some of the best prices for DIY in the country, saying that his profit margin must be very tight and to drop R5 for us might just look like a drop but for him maybe it is third or half his profit on 10ml

I for one think it was an excellent business move to start the hype and build up on it, to get the orders he did today

Well done @Richio i tip my hat to you sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## igor (28/11/16)

I don't get what all the fuss is about.
Stock was all reduced by more than 10% there were also items at R20 per 10ml as promised. Quantities were limited and this was mentioned upfont.

Where is this unfair? The hype from what I can see was generated by all the people hyping themselves up.

Nowhere did blckvapor state that everything or large quanties etc would be up for sale at 20%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (28/11/16)

Strontium said:


> View attachment 76898
> 
> 
> Now that's a Black Friday sale


 Well we are lucky it was monday today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dave557 (28/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> What a disappointment
> 
> With all the hype I was expecting some big savings. Instead I can get some VG for cheap.
> 
> I'm glad I spent my money with the Flavour Mill on Friday


My exact thoughts this morning, and someone took my fw creme de menthe after I made payment (thanks PayFast, no Cuprian for me ). still happy over-all though and will definitely continue buying, service is generally excellent.

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (29/11/16)

Hi there

Firstly I'd like to thank every single person that supported our sale (even those that weren't successful at getting in on it) . Secondly I'd like to give everyone some perspective, our initial idea was to have VG at R5 (which is way below our cost) to give something back to our customers. After receiving feedback from a few customers, we decided to throw in some R20 items to spice it up abit, we also added starter kits and scales to our specials and we discounted the rest of the range.
Why did we call it the biggest DIY sale ever? Simply because no other vendor will give you 500ml VG at R5 (which automatically gives you R45 off your purchase of VG)
Why did we limit quantities? To be fair to every customer and to make sure a few people don't buy the whole lot
How much did we have uploaded? Alot more than we normally keep on hand, we doubled the quantities after seeing how fast items were selling out.
Why didn't we have more items at R20? With over 700 flavours, we chose the most popular which 90% of DIYers use on a regular basis.
Why am I replying at 2:20am? Because we still busy packing and we know how frustrating it can be to wait for an order.
Please bare with us as the response to our sale took us by surprise but we are trying to get all orders out by tomorrow. Tracking details will be sent through as soon your order has been collected.
Lastly, thank you to all for your feedback, this was a learning curve for us, it was our first time at this sort of special so we will take from this experience and turn it into something better for next time.
If you have any queries regarding your order, please send me a pm.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (29/11/16)

Super response @Richio 

Hope you managed to get some sleep

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (29/11/16)

Richio said:


> there'll be few flavours at R5 which won't be up on the specials page. If you happen to see them Your luck.



Did anyone find one?


----------



## Slick (29/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Did anyone find one?


Not me,neither was I able to buy the 'out of stock item' which was in stock


----------



## sideshowruki (29/11/16)

Okay so here's the thing, I didn't really give two s***s about cyber Monday, I will order from @Richio any day purely because of the service levels I get from BLCK every single time.


Yesterday morning I placed my usual order at around 7:40 as I knew what I needed, yesterday afternoon my order was here.


Cannot thank you guys enough for the super service.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/11/16)

Richio said:


> Hi there
> 
> Firstly I'd like to thank every single person that supported our sale (even those that weren't successful at getting in on it) . Secondly I'd like to give everyone some perspective, our initial idea was to have VG at R5 (which is way below our cost) to give something back to our customers. After receiving feedback from a few customers, we decided to throw in some R20 items to spice it up abit, we also added starter kits and scales to our specials and we discounted the rest of the range.
> Why did we call it the biggest DIY sale ever? Simply because no other vendor will give you 500ml VG at R5 (which automatically gives you R45 off your purchase of VG)
> ...


I feel Richio's explanation is more than acceptable as he stated it is the first time they doing something like this and it's natural to not being able to please everyone no matter how hard you try. I'm sure next time it'll be even bigger and better. I will always support Blck Vapour no matter what as I get impeccable service and quality products and great prices too. Thanks again Richio for providing us with the opportunity to score some great deals.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (29/11/16)

And yet no mention of the R5 concentrates. Glad everyone is happy to overlook BS lies, and find it acceptable... I'm out.


----------



## Caveman (29/11/16)

Can't wait for my order to come. I was very early but no tracking number yet  I hope it still comes today.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball (29/11/16)

Caveman said:


> Can't wait for my order to come. I was very early but no tracking number yet  I hope it still comes today.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Got my tracking number but Courier guys says:


----------



## kimbo (29/11/16)

Got my order just now from the courier


----------



## Soutie (29/11/16)

Q-Ball said:


> Got my tracking number but Courier guys says:
> View attachment 76942



it usually takes a little while for the courier guy to update their systems

have a look in about an hour


----------



## Caveman (29/11/16)

Q-Ball said:


> Got my tracking number but Courier guys says:
> View attachment 76942


Courier guy is sometimes too quick to even update their site. I have gotten my order before and it showed the same message. It does take some time. You will get the first update when they scan it into their receiving branch

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (29/11/16)

I received my package as well.
@Richio
In my book it was a good sale and phenomenal service.
I will defo recommend you for a vendor medal if you don't have one already.
Ignore the haters ......... it was a sale and that's what you had.
A bigup for working till the wee hours of the morning.
If only I had a sister.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## sideshowruki (29/11/16)

Effjh said:


> And yet no mention of the R5 concentrates. Glad everyone is happy to overlook BS lies, and find it acceptable... I'm out.







Its a pity they dont stock Humble Pie flavour, I would recommend you get some.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## Wazrob (29/11/16)

My order arrived at about 3pm same day  however i only go the notification it was shipped this morning

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nicholas (29/11/16)

Still no tracking number, please get it here ASAP i'm out of juice and have a shake and vape recipe i gotta mix up


----------



## Nicholas (29/11/16)

Wazrob said:


> My order arrived at about 3pm same day  however i only go the notification it was shipped this morning



What area are you in bro?


----------



## Vino1718 (29/11/16)

KZOR said:


> I received my package as well.
> @Richio
> In my book it was a good sale and phenomenal service.
> I will defo recommend you for a vendor medal if you don't have one already.
> ...



I hope my order was with the courier you had. Usually get my order the next day after I ordered so hoping I can mix with my new flavours on my last off day.


----------



## Q-Ball (29/11/16)

Received my order, thanks.

Courier guy website still knows nothing about it.


----------



## Wazrob (29/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> What area are you in bro?



Randburg


----------



## Nicholas (29/11/16)

Wazrob said:


> Randburg



Damn it , lol im in fourways waiting patiently

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh (29/11/16)

sideshowruki said:


> View attachment 76951
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pity they dont stock Humble Pie flavour, I would recommend you get some.



Hey buddy, you and I both know those weren't on the site yesterday. Everyone that looked can attest to that so you can keep your snarky comments to yourself.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nicholas (29/11/16)

has anyone got their tracking number yet? ... and those of you that got your mail already did you have a tracking number?


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> has anyone got their tracking number yet? ... and those of you that got your mail already did you have a tracking number?


@Nicholas nope nothing yet...


----------



## Dave557 (29/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> has anyone got their tracking number yet? ... and those of you that got your mail already did you have a tracking number?


I did not get a tracking number... We're in the process of moving so I was at the old house all day, left over an hour and a half ago. Got a call maybe 20min ago that my parcel was there, I couldn't do anything about it so he had to chuck it over the wall... I'll make a drive by tonight after traffic to see if everything is good. I got a tracking number for my flavourmill order so I knew roughly what time to be there and I received it all okay 

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wazrob (29/11/16)

Dave557 said:


> I did not get a tracking number... We're in the process of moving so I was at the old house all day, left over an hour and a half ago. Got a call maybe 20min ago that my parcel was there, I couldn't do anything about it so he had to chuck it over the wall... I'll make a drive by tonight after traffic to see if everything is good. I got a tracking number for my flavourmill order so I knew roughly what time to be there and I received it all okay
> 
> Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


What was your old address? Asking for a friend.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dave557 (29/11/16)

Wazrob said:


> What was your old address? Asking for a friend.


Hahahahahaha  

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (29/11/16)

sideshowruki said:


> View attachment 76951
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pity they dont stock Humble Pie flavour, I would recommend you get some.



I get that you want to defend @Richio but @Effjh is correct. Horchata was one of the flavours I was most interested in and it wasn't R5 when I was on the site. Belatedly putting up a R5 special to 'prove' compliance with what was promised makes things worse, not better. 

Talking plainly, Richio got it wrong with this. Sorry but "when I offer VG at an unbeatable price it qualifies as the biggest DIY sale ever" doesn't strike me as reasonable. "Under-promise and over-deliver" is the key to delighted customers, this sale over-promised and under-delivered. The R5 concentrates were nothing more than clickbait. 

That is not the end of the world, Richio's a top bloke and I have received outstanding service from him up to now. So I'll write it off to a learning curve and buy from him again soon. But, for yesterday and today, I have The Huff. I am distraught that I didn't get my R5 TFA Chicken and Waffles to PIF to Manson. And Manson is even more distraught. He will spend the whole festive season blubbing into his turkey. Not even Trump dismantling the FDA will cheer him up.

In summary, and as @blujeenz will attest, it was like being shot in the bum with a pineapple. An _*FA*_ Pineapple, even. That will leave rubber skidmarks on your blu-jeenz for sure. Even The Hoff will get The Huff with that. So leave me be, I'm having a good blub. But seeing as I'm mixing up Charlie Noble PB and my tears are providing the required saline solution, it's all good. DIYers must use every situation to their advantage, know'm'sayin?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## sideshowruki (29/11/16)

RichJB said:


> I get that you want to defend @Richio but @Effjh is correct. Horchata was one of the flavours I was most interested in and it wasn't R5 when I was on the site. Belatedly putting up a R5 special to 'prove' compliance with what was promised makes things worse, not better.
> 
> Talking plainly, Richio got it wrong with this. Sorry but "when I offer VG at an unbeatable price it qualifies as the biggest DIY sale ever" doesn't strike me as reasonable. "Under-promise and over-deliver" is the key to delighted customers, this sale over-promised and under-delivered. The R5 concentrates were nothing more than clickbait.
> 
> ...




I get your point, as I've stated before, I did not care much for the specials as I knew what I needed and placed my order before the rush, I did not go through each and every page to make sure that there were any concentrates on special, to my surprize I got about R120 off my total order anyway as most of the TFA stuff was marked down to R35, still less than any other DIY vendor on the day.

*Back on topic*
If this is the case, god forbid Trump gets involved, its R5 now, so go buy it and Manson can relive his horchada dreams out in full



All I'm saying is(and I dont speak for BLCK at all, just a little thing I've seen from being on forums for quite a while) dont be surprised if some of the smaller vendors dont offer any specials at all next year if we continue this lynch-mob mentality.

Also @RichJB, thank you for the well written, thought out reply, I will buy you a beer this Saturday if you will be attending the meet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## sideshowruki (29/11/16)

> Hey buddy, you and I both know those weren't on the site yesterday. Everyone that looked can attest to that so you can keep your snarky comments to yourself.












Please dont be offended, said tongue in cheek and it reminded me of one of my favourite episodes of South Park

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (29/11/16)

sideshowruki said:


> Also @RichJB, thank you for the well written, thought out reply, I will buy you a beer this Saturday if you will be attending the meet?



Cool beans, I'll be there and look forward to meeting you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sideshowruki (29/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Cool beans, I'll be there and look forward to meeting you.


Epic, bring along some of that DIY to try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (29/11/16)

sideshowruki said:


> Please dont be offended, said tongue in cheek and it reminded me of one of my favourite episodes of South Park



No offence taken buddy. To be honest your humble pie comment did make me chuckle, even if it was misdirected. 

As a side note, remember MoM?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## sideshowruki (29/11/16)

Effjh said:


> As a side note, remember MoM?



I do!

I miss those days

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh (29/11/16)

sideshowruki said:


> I do!
> 
> I miss those days


----------



## Glytch (29/11/16)

Got my parcel today. WhatsApp'd @Richio about my tracking number that I hadn't received at around 09:20. 5 minutes later I had the tracking number and I had the parcel in my hands today at 3pm. And I live in rural KZN.


----------



## Nicholas (29/11/16)

Still haven't even gotten my tracking number and I'm in fourways ... @Richio please help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (29/11/16)

Got a mail a while ago fromy Blk Vapour. Apparently there was a waybill misplacement issue at the courier company, hence some parcels have been delayed. The issue has been rectified and we should be receiving our goods soon.


----------



## gdigitel (29/11/16)

gdigitel said:


> Got a mail a while ago fromy Blk Vapour. Apparently there was a waybill misplacement issue at the courier company, hence some parcels have been delayed. The issue has been rectified and we should be receiving our goods soon.


HOPEFULLY .... cause I'm already starting to dunk the end-of-the-month-saltycracks in VG to get some flavour.
mm.. maybe if I make a VG broth from some of those left over chicken bones it might work..

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gdigitel (29/11/16)

OTD (out the dustbin) Chicken Bone Concentrate
Followed shortly by 
OTD Egg Shell Essence

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/11/16)

@Richio think its time u bliksim these okes..i recall this happened once b4 and then its their not scanning properly issue...gives the retailers a bad rep..fulfillment critical even more than retailer experience...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naz (30/11/16)

Just received my parcel now! Awesome stuff , @Richio, looking forward to your next sale bud!


----------



## Dave557 (30/11/16)

Dave557 said:


> I did not get a tracking number... We're in the process of moving so I was at the old house all day, left over an hour and a half ago. Got a call maybe 20min ago that my parcel was there, I couldn't do anything about it so he had to chuck it over the wall... I'll make a drive by tonight after traffic to see if everything is good. I got a tracking number for my flavourmill order so I knew roughly what time to be there and I received it all okay
> 
> Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


Went to fetch my package last night, opened it up and everything is A-OK. 
I'm happy 

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## herb1 (1/12/16)

I hear everyone's case about the advertising of the prices not being totally transparent but I shine a light today for @Richio from Black Vapour.
I also ordered wotever I could that was on special but I always have an issue as Payfast doesn't support Capitec accounts, so I EFT instead.
I didn't hear from @Richio for two days as normally I would get confirmation of order the same day but I took it that Cyber Monday kept him busy. So Wednesday, I drop him an email to ask how was the order processing and it looked like I lost out on the orders. @Richio phoned me up and asked about my order's contents as the cart had updated incorrectly. I listed them manually and said it would be resolved asap.
So, at 09h30, TCG pulls up in front of my work...with my delivery

Still rate that as top service

Now to get mixing

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/12/16)

Vapemail thanks @Richio awesome special





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

